# Audi of America Announces 2009 Model Change Points and Early 2009 Pricing Release on Existing Models



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, VA - Audi of America, Inc. announced today model year 2009 change points and early 2009 pricing on existing models.
“Our goal is to be the most respected premium car manufacturer by 2015, and we are well on our way,” said Johan de Nysschen, Executive Vice President of Audi of America, Inc. “Our continued dialogue between customers, dealers, and our stakeholders in Germany continues to bear fruit with our business results.”
Pricing and equipment have not yet been announced for upcoming all-new model year 2009 models, including the A4 sedan and Avant (September 2008), TTS coupe and Roadster (late 2008), Audi Q7 3.0 TDI with 50-State clean diesel emissions (Q1/2009), and Audi Q5 (late Q1/2009).
* Full Story *


----------

